# 2011 Annual Wellness Exam



## Anduiza05 (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the details regarding documentation for the new Wellness Exam.  I think the new codes are G0438 new patient exam and G0439 est. patient exam.  I did not see anything on the CMS website or my local carrier (Trailblazer).


----------



## slwitt (Nov 30, 2010)

*Annual Wellness Visit*

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf/vMasterDID/8AWFU81003

This is a link to Palmetto that sent out information with links to CMS website.  Within CMS there is also a link that takes you to CMS 1503-FC which is over 2000 pages. Scroll down you will be able to click on the information about the Annual Wellness Visit by Medicare.

If you have any problems feel free to contact me, I have it on my computer so that I can reference it easily.

switt@uvmc.com

     Sharon Witt, CPC, CHA


----------



## tlc45801 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have reviewed the CMS and Palmetto (Ohio) websites and what information is given on the new AWV physicals, but they don't actually give the documentation guidelines on what is required to be done for the service.  If anyone has that information, please let me know as I need to be able to inform our physicians about what, at minimum, must be addressed.  I am sure our phones will be ringing off the wall for these appointments and we don't even know yet if we will be providing that service until we see the guidelines.  Any help would be great.  Thanks!


----------

